
Ask HN: Indoor Gardening – What to Grow? - dinisp89
I live in a small NYC apartment with plenty of natural light. What are some things I can grow indoors (food-wise)?
======
mark_l_watson
I agree with Mountain_Skies that basil is easy to grow and is tasty.

About 6 weeks ago I ordered two sprout growing systems, one circular with 4
levels, and one rectangular with 2 levels. For about $20 I also bought a
collection of different types of sprouting seeds, weighing about 1.5 pounds.

Sprouts are great because you have something fresh to add to meals in just a
few days. Currently, my wife and I order groceries delivered about every ten
to twelve days so I start growing sprouts a few days before we will run out of
fresh produce so we always have something fresh.

~~~
dinisp89
Where did you buy your system? Would you recommend the same?

~~~
mark_l_watson
We bought them from Amazon. The best one is: Kitchen Crop VKP1200 Deluxe
Kitchen Seed Sprouter, | 6" Diameter Trays

It is easier to clean than the other one.

------
DoreenMichele
Look up the website for your nearest "county extension" office. It will
generally be a good source of gardening info for your specific location and
may even have info specifically about _container gardening_.

------
Mountain_Skies
Basil is easy and forgiving.

------
ezconnect
Potato

